# Weiner



## Bill Lins (Jun 12, 2011)

It turns out that one of the women Congressman Anthony Weiner was communicating with was a porn star. When asked how it was possible to get involved with someone in such a sleazy business, the porn star said, â€œI donâ€™t know.â€ ;-)


----------



## Beathard (Jun 12, 2011)

Lol


----------



## jwhoff (Jun 12, 2011)

Just because she is a porn star doesn't mean that she screens her e-mails any better than does Little Red Riding Hood. :40:

Of course, _*such vile and retched beasts*_ are loosed ... *AND WANDERING* about the halls of freedom on national, state, and local venues the world over.  

Really!  A wadded brief!  hmy:

What do they teach in Harvard Law School these days?  Let's hope it's not the same curriculum to be had at Harvard Business College!
:sneaky2:




_still drifting after all these years_


----------

